# Shea Butter Soap



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Rice Bran Oil   16.8ozs
Shea Butter     4.7ozs
Palm Oil  9.6ozs
Palm Kernel Oil  7.2ozs
Avocado Oil 4.8ozs
Coconut Oil  4.8ozs

Run it through your lye calculator....


----------



## digit (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks! This sounds good. I'll give this a try later in the week. 

Digit


----------



## Lucy (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the looks of that recipe especialy with avocado. Thank you.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like a great recipe Shannan.  I'll give it a try soon.  I need to get more avocado oil, about out.  Been using it in my lotion recipe.

Paul


----------

